# 1994 f250 steering column



## catpaver825 (Dec 7, 2008)

I have a 94 f250 the shaft in the steering column has a lot of play in it.Its really starting to bind up at times.Was wondering if there are bearings in there that might be shot?


----------



## PatriotLawnCare (Oct 4, 2009)

I know these pics are of a crown vic, but its almost the same column. There are some good pictures there to show you what it looks like when you take it apart. I got to do the bearings in my 95 soon so I've been looking for info on the same thing. If you don't feel like changing the bearings (Or if your column is shot) I've found them on ebay for around $200 with keys.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

you sure its in the column and not in the sterring shaft or box? the rag joints on the shaft can go bad (especially if they are subjected to oil). check everything in the system if you haven't already. someone turning the wheel side to side while you look everything over should tell you the story. also check the tie rods while you're at it. there's a lot of components in a steering system that can get sloppy.


----------



## capitalsnow (Mar 14, 2010)

Sorry if im hjacking your thread but im wondering if anybody else has had problem with there steering box? i just replaced one in a 02 f350 4x4, is that a common ford problem?


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

yes bearings top and bottom,remove slip connection inside cab and turn wheel to verify problem,if you have an air bag dont turn wheel more than a few turns either way youll damage clock spring, drop column and do on bench,lots of parts in column make sure you have clean area and time your ignition lock cyl rack parts correctly.good luck.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

*columns*

go to a search enine and type in steering columns galore they have all rebuilt steering columns i put one in my truck 96 f250 no problems

i think there web is columnsgalore.com
dont quote me on it search it


----------

